# International Intelligence Briefing is on!!!!!



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 14, 2005)

WITH HAL LINDSEY!!!!

EVERYONE TUNE TO TBN NOW!!!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 14, 2005)

hahaha!! he's bashing postmillennialism and pat robinson now, equating it with dominionism and preterism, and, with sadness, talking about how they believe there is no separate plan for the Jews... oy vey


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2005)

ah, yes, the dreaded "replacement theology"


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ah, yes, the dreaded "replacement theology"



Answering the Replacement Theology Critics, By Gary DeMar (Part one)
Answering the Replacement Theology Critics, By Gary DeMar (Part two)
Answering the Replacement Theology Critics, By Gary DeMar (Part three)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 14, 2005)

did he end the show by plugging his book, "The Late Great Planet Earth" that has sold 25 million copies


----------

